# The National Property Preservation Guild now has a Job Board for Membership to review



## Out of the darknes (Sep 23, 2013)

http://nationalpropertypreservationguild.org/j0bs-2/



The National Property Preservation Guild now has a Job Board for Membership to review and gain work from National and Regional Non voting Membership.


An experiment was run on testing the ability of Membership to cover jobs for a new client with the JOB Board as the goal. The test was effective. The vision of the Job board would be to generate revenue for the Non Profit Guild by charging The Regional, National or otherwise unspecified recruiter for each job posted. Elite Members of the NPPG would have first shot at job board postings for initial 4 hr window. Regular Membership currently defined at 80% of revenue by work done by their employee operation then has exclusive selection wrights for 8 Hrs. Working Regional Field Service Providers ( less than 80% of work with employees but does perform services with employees) have access for 12 hours. And then the job board go public for 24 hours to non members. All jobs will be posted and viewed by anyone visiting the Job board. Sorting of applicants for jobs will be done in priority listed above.

All companies posted for jobs will post a price for each job. No more fill out the application and wait for price sheet for NPPG membership.

This will allow the NPPG to generate revenue to cover bills for office, phone line and Legal fees in the future.

For Property Preservation Contractors by Property Preservation Contractors


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

Not one bad word has been spoken about the National that has posted the current jobs available. I suggest that if you want to work for a good Company you may want to check out this board and watch for work in your area.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

ISN is a decent outfit....
To bad they are the only ones working with NPPG...
Also too bad the NPPG does not seriously live up to their Mission Statement and allow idiots to speak on behalf of the organization...not the OP in this case...


----------



## Out of the darknes (Sep 23, 2013)

*Cleanup Man is still living in April 2013!*



Cleanupman said:


> ISN is a decent outfit....
> To bad they are the only ones working with NPPG...
> Also too bad the NPPG does not seriously live up to their Mission Statement and allow idiots to speak on behalf of the organization...not the OP in this case...


Aaron (sorry Cleanupman) While you are somewhat correct in your ASSumption, ISN has provided the most work to our membership. They are not the only Company whom has provided jobs to membership, nor the only one to inquire. We have received queries from multiple (3) Nationals, Multiple Regionals (5) and provided test for 3 of them. We have invoices out (at the National and Regional Non Voting Membership) at the request of said companies.

Other Companies that have had the opportunity to negotiate with NPPG Members and come to an accord are, Field Connections (currently a National Non Voting Member, NationwideMSI (test run of 16 Jobs with 8 Various Members).

So While the BEST relationship is with ISN (and they too tested the NPPG waters before paying a Non Voting Membership fee) they are not our only Paying National Non Voting Member.

While you have a great consulting Business you're obviously outdated information on the NPPG should be checked before comments that are made that discourage potential PPi Companies from looking into Membership.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Out of the darknes said:


> Aaron (sorry Cleanupman) While you are somewhat correct in your ASSumption, ISN has provided the most work to our membership. They are not the only Company whom has provided jobs to membership, nor the only one to inquire. We have received queries from multiple (3) Nationals, Multiple Regionals (5) and provided test for 3 of them. We have invoices out (at the National and Regional Non Voting Membership) at the request of said companies.
> 
> Other Companies that have had the opportunity to negotiate with NPPG Members and come to an accord are, Field Connections (currently a National Non Voting Member, NationwideMSI (test run of 16 Jobs with 8 Various Members).
> 
> ...


why the big secret on who the companies are???


----------



## Out of the darknes (Sep 23, 2013)

*Secret?*



Cleanupman said:


> why the big secret on who the companies are???


While I had some concerns about the capacity of an angry man. Not a one of them was the lack of reading comprehension. Read the response again please.

As for announcing who may or may not pay to become a National or Regional Non Voting Member well I will not disclose them until the choice is made by them to execute, its called a professional courtesy. 

While I spent 18 more years in the newspaper Business than you have writing a blog, I do not report on anything unless it is fact checked and reported as authentic. 

I respect your Blog and desires to change the worlds PPI view to your own, please give me the same courtesy and do not publish BS information about the NPPG.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Out of the darknes said:


> While I had some concerns about the capacity of an angry man. Not a one of them was the lack of reading comprehension. Read the response again please.
> 
> As for announcing who may or may not pay to become a National or Regional Non Voting Member well I will not disclose them until the choice is made by them to execute, its called a professional courtesy.
> 
> ...


 
Very respectfully handled. Thank you.

This thread is closed.


----------

